# المنتديات العامة > منتدى تطوير الذات >  >  اللون البنفسجي والروحانيات

## حبي عترة محمد

*اللون البنفسجي والروحانيات





اللون البنفسجي الفاتح
هو لون الروحانيات، وأنصح كل امرأة أن تصنع لها ركناً

خاصاً باللون البنفسجي الفاتح تؤدي فيه الصلاة.

وأن ترتدي ثوب 
الصلاة بهذا اللون. 

وإذا كان الزوج بعيدًا عن الدين والزوجة لديها 
رغبة في جذبه للجانب الديني،

فلا تقوم بالحديث المباشر وتوجيه 
النصائح له، 

بل تقوم بالإكثار من ارتداء اللون البنفسج...ي 
الفاتح، 



فهذا بدوره سوف يؤثر بشكل كبير على نفسيته، فهي 
بذلك تساعده على رفع 
روحانياته 





اللون البنفسجي
.. للخيال 







الشخصية التي تفضل اللون 
البنفسجي
هي شخصية خيالية .. تبدو وكأنها تنتمي
إلى عالم آخر غير 
الذي نعيش فيه .. وهي شخصية خلاّقة ومبتكرة .. تتسم بقدر
من الروحانية 
والحساسية، وتعرف كيف تهرب من الواقع عن طريق الحلم ..





البنفسجي
يدل على الرقة والمشاعر المرهفة ، وكلما كان لونه فاتحا، دل ذلك 
على 
الحس المرهف، أما إذا كان غامق دل على بعض الأحزان.





البنفسجي
يجمع بين الحب والحكمة لأنه مزيج من الأحمر والأزرق، وقد استعمله 
البعض
في مناسبات الحزن الهادئ لأنه أخف من الأسود، ويزداد هذا اللون جمالا

إذا أحيط باللون البني، ولا سيما إذا أضيفت لهما بعض خطوط من الأزرق أو 


الأصفر.

...

اللون البنفسجي تَأثيره صحياً




البنفسجي له تأثير ايجابي على وظائف الطحال وعلى 
عملية تنقية الدم كما 
يساعد على الوقاية من التسمم


تحياتي
لا تنسوني من الدعاء


*

----------

مناجاة الصابرين (05-16-2011), 

السيـدة (05-15-2011)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

طرحكم راق لي كثيرا 
فعلا في احدى الدورات اخبرونا بأن البنفسجي لون الروحانية 
وحلو يكون احرام الصلاة بنفسجيا
سلمت يداكي اخية

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*الله يسلمكِ يا أختي الحلو عفاف
تحياتي مع سلامي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*الله وش هالحركات كل هذا في البنفسجي وواحنا ما ندري 
خلاص علينا به خخخ

ااني الا ماعمري ما ملت  الى لون معين ’’ هالايام صايره ااميل له وخاطري في اشياء واجد اجددها الى بنفسجي 


تشكراتي لكِ أختي على الطرح المصاحب لروحانيه 
موفق لكل خير وصلااح
دعواتي لطهر قلبك*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*معلومآت رائعه*

*وطرح هآدف*

*كل الشكر خية ع الطرح*

*ماننحرم جديدكِ*

*ودي*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*احب هذا اللون ... 

طرح حلوو

يسلموو
موفقه*

----------


## السيـدة

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
طرح رائع ومعلومات جدا رائعة
اني احب اللون البنفسجي بس ما كنت اعرف هالمعلومات عنه
شكرا جزيلا لك حبي عترة محمد

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*شكراً لكم جميعاً اسعدني مروركم
تحياتي لكم جميعاً*

----------


## ليلاس

*من الـألوآن المحببه لي ..*

*طرح حلوو ..~!!*

*ربي يعطيك آلف عآآآفية ..*

*ع الجهوود ..]*

*لآ خلآ من جديدك ..~}ْ*

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*ليلاس أسعدني كثيراً تواجدكِ
تحياتي*

----------


## رثاء الروح

سسلمت يمنـآكـ عزيزتي
أني لون غرفتي بنفسسجي 
وأعششق شيء اسمه بنفسجي
والله انكــ ماطلعت هين يا بنفسجي ؛)
رثـــــ الروح ـــــآء

----------


## صفية

*شكراً لكم جميعاً اسعدني مروركم
تحياتي لكم جميعاً*

----------

